# how much is too much materials?



## iwire (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi there...I am preparing for the exam. I have the following books I will be bring in to the exam with me

1) 2011 Handbook

2) PE guide by Graffeo

3) Georgia Tech binder

4) formula book binder

5) Wildi machine book

6) NCEES Sample exam book

Is it too much? I will basically use 1,2,3,4 the most..


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 31, 2013)

I am bringing twice that, so I do not think you are bringing too much.


----------



## danadiva81 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm bringing that plus three other books, so you are fine. I heard people bring about 5 -10 references....so you aren't too far off at all.


----------



## ventilator (Sep 3, 2013)

I had two binders of notes, code book, Camera book, and I think one or two more I'm forgetting now. I think what you have is a good number, too many and you'll waste time going back and forth. I saw one guy in the room who must have brought 40 books. He had a 4-wheel hand cart to carry them all and they were stacked on both sides of his desk and the floor.


----------



## Peele1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I had about 5-10 books, however I had a page or two out of several other books. I used the EERM and I made my own reference book.


----------



## saberger_vt (Oct 1, 2013)

I had one power system analysis book, one book with lots of worked out problems, latest and greatest NEC, NCEES practice exam, and three binders with all relevant information based on the NCEES outline of "possible" subjects. I used my binders 95% of the exam.


----------



## SoniaP (Oct 2, 2013)

As a recent PE graduate (passed mine last April), I would suggest taking your EERM and NESC books. There were few questions on economics (EERM tables come in handy) and from NESC. I decided to take them with me at the last minute and I was very glad I did.


----------



## solomonb (Oct 2, 2013)

Take 8 maximum-- the more you take, the more screwing around you do trying to find material. Know the books that you take, tab them with the sticky colored tabs. Use the NCEES test protocol to determine which books that you need the most. Remember, this is not a library research or bible verse exercise----- take just what you need as compared to the test protocol. Taking a wheel barrow full, which I saw, just suggests that the candidate did not carefully analyze what was on the test and what he really needed.

Simple advice from a simple guy.


----------



## PE blues (Oct 5, 2013)

Take them as long as you know them well. Remember, it's better to have more than less. Just don't count on using every book. Figure out your main references and the rest, they will come in handy when all else fails. I threw in some material on protection and the NESC book last minute and I'm sure they gave me an edge in passing the test.

Anything is better than writing the exam a second time. Also, don't mind the strange looks people from the exam give you if you are carrying too much material. They are just scared they are under prepared.


----------



## EEpowerOK (Oct 5, 2013)

SoniaP said:


> As a recent PE graduate (passed mine last April), I would suggest taking your EERM and NESC books. There were few questions on economics (EERM tables come in handy) and from NESC. I decided to take them with me at the last minute and I was very glad I did.


I took the test last April and there were no NESC questions. So there is more than one test. Interesting


----------



## joepwr13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Take enough books so that you will feel comfortable and not second guess yourself.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Oct 7, 2013)

iwire said:


> Hi there...I am preparing for the exam. I have the following books I will be bring in to the exam with me
> 
> 1) 2011 Handbook
> 
> ...


I would also add the NESC..CI and Spinup exams


----------



## gEEk2007 (Oct 7, 2013)

That sounds like a good list!

I’ll be taking the Power Reference Manual, some handbooks and sample exams in addition to what you have listed.


----------



## iwire (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks guys.

I am adding Grainger Power book and also CI Q&amp;A book. I have also have some print out binder for some battery, ANSI Cr 37.2 relay code, some fault current stuffs, grounding and lighting and also conduit capacity calculation.


----------



## panna1 (Jul 18, 2014)

i have like 30 books from my bachelors days.

[SIZE=medium]Over my 10 years of experience every year I bought couple of books and have all of them. I want to take all my books just in case, even though planning to use around 5 to 6 books as my main references. How many books are allowed to taken into the room. Can I take Folding Handle Steel Platform Truck to the exam? [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]thank you, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]panna[/SIZE]


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes you can. I bought two crates from Wally World and a folding dolly. I had about 12 books and a lot of other stuff.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 18, 2014)

A lot of good advice. I also saved a lot of time by preparing a cross reference where i matched up completed sample test problems to specific topics. For example, I might have a sheet labled "Power Factor Correction" On the sheet I would list all the power factor problems and the particular sample test/reference they might have come from. That helped tremendously. More work on the front end but saved me a lot of time on the back.


----------

